# Lady, Cricket and Molly!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We were bored today so decided to go and visit Amanda, Lady and Cricket It's only an hour away so not far! The kids had a great time and so did the adults We got there at 2 pm (Molly was great in the car not a peep except for when in the city) and we left at 5 pm. Amanda was a great hostess except B was not there ....not sure if he really exists now.....Snuffleupagus???  Baby Cricket is so cute the cutest chocolate puppy ever and so floppy and snuggly....she nibbled my nose but I didn't care She snuggled in my neck before we left so I almost put her in my huge purse Amanda was on the ball and noticed!

Here are some pics of the kids


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few more pics.... Can't wait to do it again


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We had an absolutely awesome time! Loved getting lots of kisses and snuggles from my Molly pocket, she is so soft and her adorable spots are just perfect! The girls had sun in the sun playing with ice cubes and each other. And us three moms sure did have a great time chatting! Great way to spend the day! We can't wait to do it again either. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The most beautiful girls!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Missing Jake, Willow and Ozzy...one day!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Missing Jake, Willow and Ozzy...one day!


Very soon....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

About time Molly can only wait for her Romeo for so long


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

What a poo-tastic gathering! Molly looks very comfortable with her new pals.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What fun!
Lucky you.
Molly is such a good girl with these baby puppies - she could have a job going around socialising with all the new guys 
Cricket is a sweetie - I love her coat.... and doesn't Lady look just a little relieved to have someone else around to be chewed on, rather than just her 
Was B out Grillin'?!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww looks like they all had a great time


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> What fun!
> Lucky you.
> Molly is such a good girl with these baby puppies - she could have a job going around socialising with all the new guys
> Cricket is a sweetie - I love her coat.... and doesn't Lady look just a little relieved to have someone else around to be chewed on, rather than just her
> Was B out Grillin'?!


Yes Cricket loves to chew on ears! Lady had a break and Molly took one for the team Molly was a little scared of Lady at first not sure why? She never used to be like this so I am wondering if something might have happened to her at daycare?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes .molly sure helped lady out and let some ear pulls and chewing happen! She is such a good girl!
B was out grillin'! Marzi he was sad he wasn't able to be there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/Mobile Uploads/VID_00000126_zpsbe333534.mp4.html

Video of Cricket chomping on Molly's ears


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/Mobile Uploads/VID_00000126_zpsbe333534.mp4.html
> 
> Video of Cricket chomping on Molly's ears


Love the look Molly is giving: Will one of you guys please tell her to play nice


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> A few more pics.... Can't wait to do it again


Christine looks wonderfully pupternal with baby cricket?  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Great you all got together. What lovely pictures Cricket looks so dinky, I can imagine Lady and Molly rolling their eyes at each other saying Kids! as they get their ears chewed. Look forward to photos of your next meet.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

What a lovely vidio the look on Mollys face made me laugh. Cricket is so cute she reminds me of Ruths Lola?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! Cricket is a bundle of hillarity! she is so brave, not afraid of a thing. will jump off anything, and isnt afraid to let you know how she really feels!! haha 
she is alot of fun! and cute too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like you had a great time, and of course i'm sure the dogs did, how lovely.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They did! I think their highlight was the bowl of ice! lol


----------

